# Fisheye effects - straightening the verticals



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I love the Sony TX5 camera for its versatility but it really gets annoying when I see my landscapes being pulled into a Triangular shape on the left and right side!! Unfortunately there are no interchangeable lenses . one lens for all shots .. so here is a way to compromise and enjoy the photo that was taken .. only takes a few moments of your time 

I use gimp and have now found a way to get rid of this effect using the Transform Tool called Perspective ..

look at these verticals .. aren't they annoying ?? 










*open the photo with gimp, from the menu bar look for Tools, Transform tools, Perspective. With the mouse cursor drag the top left and right corners (individually) outwards until the verticals look correct. keep the top of the picture on the horizontal line to avoid introducing other distortion *









*
When you are satisfied with the result, from the tool box click transform.*











*tweak the colours a bit to give what you consider to be a pleasing effect

Use "save as" to save your edited photo to your hard disk drive .. I usually add a letter for simplicity to show that it's not original*










*
note that moving the corners away from the horizontal gives that "perspective" look that may come in Handy in other circumstances *











There must be a method to do this in Photoshop and other similar photo editing software .. I just don't know it .. perhaps someone that does might care to tack on a few lines


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

In Photoshop there are similar controls under Edit>Transform>Perspective - there are other options for different types of re-alignment too: skew, distort & warp
all of these are handy if you have some distortion due to different types of lenses.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Good tutorial DF.

Likewise in Photoshop the crop tool has a tick box for perspective. When selected, the corner grab points can be dragged to set to the angle of distortion so that when executed, the image straightens up.

I use this technique when I have/want to take a photograph of something behind glass with a flash. I shoot from a slight angle to the side. This gives a rhomboid image that is easily sorted with the crop tool.

Again, if shooting in RAW, Photoshop has distortion correcting tools in the 'Lens Correction' section.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Nice one DF


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

Cool thanks for the instructions!!!


----------

